

Is it possible to be productive with only a smartphone?  - Nurdok
http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/31326074022/is-it-possible-to-be-productive-with-only-a-smartphone

======
gbin
Try this :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aide.ui...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aide.ui&hl=en)
-> You can develop android apps on android itself.

------
tomflack
I know this is referring to programming, but I went overseas to study for two
months this year with only my Galaxy Nexus, so this is my experience:

Yep, to a limited extent you CAN live with only a phone (and be quite
productive!). Expect to use a physical notepad a lot too though, as flipping
between apps even on Android 4.1 constantly is no fun when you need to keep
referring to information.

Battery life is a KILLER. I get a whole day out of my Galaxy Nexus back home,
but when using it exclusively as my only technology, it lasted me half a day
max. 8am to 1pm if I'm lucky.

